# What type have you had the most chemistry with?



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ENFP's friendship wise. I have only dated sensors.


----------



## Interpol (Aug 14, 2009)

ISXPs. ISTPs I relate to, I like their quick humour and just general easy-goingness. ISFPs are nice, though they carry just too much emotional baggage, in my experience.


----------



## gladiatorqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

ISTPs are hot hot hot.


----------



## Interpol (Aug 14, 2009)

gladiatorqueen said:


> ISTPs are hot hot hot.


Some are, but the ISTPs in my friendship group sure ain't lookers!


----------



## gladiatorqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

Interpol said:


> Some are, but the ISTPs in my friendship group sure ain't lookers!


My guy is cute, but it's really other things that make him hot. :laughing:


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

INTJ....that's all folks!


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Friendship: ENTP, ENFP, INTP, ISTJ, maybe INTJ and ISFP/ESFP


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I connect to ENTJs also, not to mention. They express their intuition extravertedly so it's usual that they understand me well.

So from most to least chemistry, love-wise, would be; ENFP, ENTJ, INFP, ESTJ, INFJ.

Friendship; INFP, ENTP, ENFP, INTJ, INFJ.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Based on my experience and the overall results of this thread, it seems as if the P/J dichotomy serves as the greatest catalyst of chemistry between two individuals. Maybe this is where the phrase 'opposites attract' arises from? As a perceiver and judger are two_ very_ different people... I'm only ruminating, though.



Swish36 said:


> The other day, I was with some friends and Ive noticed this girl who was doing random things. Totally random things.
> And she reminded me of myself. lol. I like people who are like myself.


If you don't mind me asking, what sort of random things was she doing? 
Your post has instigated my curiosity.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

ENFP, ENFJ works like a charm

ENTJs have potential but I cant seem to catch them
ENTPs seem to like me but can't stop for long enough for me to consider them serious
A healthy INFP would be an ideal match also


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

INTJs, ISTJs, and sometimes ESTPs and ENFPs.


----------



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

Sexual:
- ISTP - Sexual tension like no other, seems to be reciprocal with every ISTP I've met.

Romantic:
- ISTP - Complimentary interests and physical love language is off the charts. But verbal communication is an issue. They tend to make me feel needy and impatient for their replies. And are the only type I don't seem to get bored of romantically. (Maybe cause they keep me feeling needy...)
- INTJ - Fulfilled my need of intellectual debate, but sometimes their conclusions seem to be just drawn out of the air and it confuses me and drives me crazy.
- INFJ - I absolutely adore INFJs, I can't help falling in love with this type... Just reading their personality description makes me melt... They can be too gentle though, and I love excitement and new things unfortunately.

Friendship:
- ISFP - Love enjoying life with this type. But some of them can be really random and strange...
- ISTJ - Have a sort of stability I can't help but be around.
- INTJ - Intellectual debate, trading ideas is always fun. Just about every INTJ I meet has become my mentor and has helped me to grow as an individual like no other type seems to be able to do.
- ENFP - Originally great chemistry and friendship but when I'm around they don't seem to stop talking.... Can sometimes drive me up the wall.
- ENFJ - My best pal.  So easy to chat for hours (or years) with this ENFJs. It's very natural.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

I havent dated much, but the guy im crushing on right now I'm pretty sure is ESTP. I just cant get enough of him!roud: I had a crush on a few guys before and they always seemed to be an Extroverted type...the extroverts always seem to perform some kind of social gymnastics that im totally incapable of. I just seem to be really drawn to that for some reason:blushed:


----------



## fribblesandyoko (Nov 15, 2009)

Sexually - I think I've had the most sexual chemistry with an ENTP or ENTJ and I have no idea why... but there was mad sexual tension.

Relationship-wise... I have no idea. Probably an INFJ or a fellow INFP. 

As far as friends go I seem to get along with a wide variety of types. My deep, best friendships tend to be INFx or ENFx ... again, no idea why, just what I've noticed.


----------



## dasch (Dec 6, 2009)

ESFJs, ISFJs and ISFJs, they're amazing!


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Friends: *ENFP* - I've yet to talk to an ENFP I didn't enjoy. *ESFP* - Odd as it sounds, in the friend dynamic, they can be my favorite intellectual companions, when I'm put in the role of their advisor. *INTP* - They intrigue me, and the ones who lack my odd narcissistic element, make great minions. lol *ESTP/ENTP* - We have odd friendships, that are more a competition and power struggle, than anything. If I didn't enjoy the game, though, we wouldn't be friends. *INFP* - Just the males. With female INFP's, we have a quick instant draw to each other, but two weeks later, we can't seem to stand each other, but I've yet to figure out why. 

Lovers/sexual: *xSFP* - I don't know what my thing for Artisan women is. I get the sexual draw, they have very sensual personalities, but, outside of that, I don't have the slightest clue why we're so drawn to each other. However, I'm pretty sure Artisans of this variety make up 90% of every girl I've been with. *INTJ* - At least, that's what she said she was. We never dated, nor talked much, but she's still stuck in my head. I was excessively, instantly drawn to her. She was very assertive, and I loved to argue with her, no matter what she said, and she could take it and dish it. However, she was very interested in an INTP friend, so I backed off. *INTP *- I've never met one in person, but I bumped into a few, here and there, online. They treated me like some sort of guinea pig or object they just had to figure out and understand, and, for some reason, that just tickled me to death. I loved the challenge in trying to keep them guessing. *ENTP *- At least I'm pretty sure that's what this girl was. From second one, we talked 10-12 hours a day, and she was every bit as crude, abrasive, and offensive as me. I thought things were great, but then she just pulled a me and up and vanished. *shrug* *ENFP* - I have a close female ENFP friend, and if it wasn't for the fact that she's gay, I would pursue her to no end. She gets me better than anyone I've ever known. Generally, she can actually read me. She's the least fragile of any feeler I've ever met, so I don't have to watch myself nearly as much. She is fairly logical, herself, the way most ENFP's seem to me. She's smart, deep, funny, witty, and clever. She's actually the type of person I could probably have the most stable relationship with.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

ESFP's and INFJ's. I really don't know exactly why to be certain. I just love the ESFP's I've known sense of life and adventure, and the INFJ's because, well, they're awesome :laughing:


----------



## alice144 (Dec 31, 2009)

My two best friends ever have been INFJ and ENFP.

I like ENFJs a lot, but it's funny... I think while we both recognize we both have important traits in common, we never become friends or anything. I'd love to though, I feel like there's so much I can learn from them. At least the one's I've known seem to have it so much more together than I do.

In the past I've been attracted to mostly ESTPs. Funny, huh?


----------



## Assymptotic (Jan 6, 2010)

ESFxs tend to create the most sparks with me, though ENFJs can be alright too. Women like this can instantly draw me from my shell and make me do all sorts of crazy things. I think I've only been attracted to one introverted girl in my life, and it wasn't even the strongest of attractions or anything.


----------



## adc (Dec 21, 2009)

ENFJ. Makes me come out of my shell an awful lot because we're similar enough for me to feel comfortable, and yet different enough to make it interesting.


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

sexual chemistry? probably the ex-wife. ESFJ. it was wild.


----------



## Caila (Nov 25, 2009)

Infp. Intj.


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

INFP it'd be nice to talk to someone who understands me, but I've never met one in real life.

Extroverted girls are nice (I think for friendship) they can do all the talking and I can sit there and listen. Of course on the flip side of that I don't want someone who doesn't care what I have to say and only is waiting till its their turn to talk again.

Possibly more idk... I don't know all the different personality types well enough yet.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

INFP. Even though I can offend them some times, they're just so damn lovable, to me at least.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

ENFPs, ENTPs, ESFPs, ISFPs and sometimes INFPs. My favorite 2 being ENFP and ESFP. These are in terms of types I'm instantly drawn to.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

ENFJ's. The balance is wonderful. And the flirting is just _ridiculous_.


----------



## claresrjackson (Jul 27, 2010)

ENTJs- play fighting! (I'm ENTP/ENFP)


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I tend to adore ENFPs, INFPs, ISFPs and an occasion ENTP intrigues me


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what types my previous boyfriends were but my husband is ISFJ. I have been attracted to all sorts of different types of personalities though. One common factor is that they are always witty and make me laugh. I would say there has been about 1-2 Extroverts and the rest have been Introverts. 

[addition] 
I think I prefer Introverts because it's easier for me, less demanding I guess in some ways. If I'm having a extroverted moment they just let me go for it and don't try to compete with it. And they help me keep my feet on the ground. But I like them to be confident enough that I can leave them alone at a party while I talk to others, for a time.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I've reevaluated my answer...ENFJ, INFP, ESFP, INTP


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

my fellow INFP intruige methe most. i also like all the NFs and INTP-idk why but something about them perks my interest.


----------



## alice144 (Dec 31, 2009)

I like other INFJs the most. Sorry.

Get along well with ENFPs, but never met and correctly identified a male. Find NT types too self-absorbed for a relationship although they make great friends! Would consider a more balanced INTJ type if one popped up however...

ENFJs I like, but we have trouble getting along.

I've never had it work with an INFP before, but maybe I just haven't met the right one. Seems too much a one-way street.

Se types I like, especially ESTPs, but I need to know that they will treat me right. Some of them aren't grounded enough, morally or otherwise. That's a dealbreaker. No offense to ESTPs on this forum, I've just met a couple who have left a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I've recently met an INFJ and we just got along perfectly. He was old and married, but his personality was really perfect for me.

I'd say INFP, INFJ or ENFP. :happy:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Entp apparently.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

romantically: maybe INFJ

Friend wise: INTJ, ESFP and ENTP.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

I get along well with everyone with small chit-chat/gossip/superficial stuff.

But I only get along intellectually with NT's, especially INTPs and mature ENTPs. SPs are cool but sometimes I wish they would look deeper into things, no offense. The SPs that develop Ne or Ni really get me interested. SPs are "generally" better looking than NTs but I'd pick a NT over SP any day. 

ENTJs: They always want me to be their bitch or something. NO! I will only give you ideas if you compensate and treat me well. If not, keep arguing. 
INTJs: Quiet people. I notice our differences are a world fold. I admire their research but I don't admire their techniques.
INTPs: Sexy, Smexy brains. Love debating with them and step all over each other. It's like sex and they're not afraid to talk about sex. Sometimes they tend to be too self-reflecting and when I advise them they get defensive. It's an opinion alright...
ENTPs: Haven't met any mature ones, yet... but I think I would orgasm with just being next to one.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

INxP, ENTP, ENFP & INFJ.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

Romantically: INTJ, INFJ, ENTP, ISTP

Friendship: INTJ, INFJ, ENTJ, ENFJ, INFP, INTP, ENFP, ENTP, ISTJ, ISFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ, ISFP, ISTP, ESFP, ESTP

hahaha :crazy:


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

alice144 said:


> I've never had it work with an INFP before, but maybe I just haven't met the right one. Seems too much a one-way street.


What do you mean, seems too much a one-way street?


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

A fellow INTJ, and an ESFJ.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

ENTP.. 

10 Characters.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Romantically- INTJs, INTPs, and INFPs (though they need to be very mature and not clingy.)

Friendship- INTJs, INTPs, ENTPs, ISTJs, and INFPs.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Romantic: ENTP, INTJ, ENFP, INFP, and INTP.

Friendship: ENTJ, ENFP, ENTP, INTJ, INTP, ISTP, and INFP.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> ENTP, *INTJ*, INFP, INTP, and ESTJ.


You only say INTJ because you are in "Fi" with me.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I seem to gravitate the most towards NT types.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I have no idea, but I guess other SPs.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP, ENTP, INTJ, and INFP. I long to find an INFJ woman though


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I have had the best connections with others who have Ne. Its hard for someone who doesn't, to understand me enough to really connect with me.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I have had the best connections with others who have Ne. Its hard for someone who doesn't, to understand me enough to really connect with me.


Yeah, I know exactly what you mean


----------



## NRGY (Jul 22, 2010)

By my reaction to the guy I recently met I'd say INTJ.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

INFJ, NFPs, NTPs, INTJ. 

Definitely iNtuitives.


----------



## eyeless112987 (Aug 7, 2010)

Def an INFJ for me


----------



## HappiLie (Jun 1, 2010)

Friendship-wise, pretty much anyone 
Romantically/sexually, xSTP's. And fellow ENFP's <3


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

The type thats giving me the most co-operation.


----------



## eyeless112987 (Aug 7, 2010)

Intuitives win!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ENFJ (most of all for sure), ENFP, ESTJ, ENTJ, and ISTJ.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

AirMarionette said:


> INFJ, NFPs, NTPs, INTJ.
> 
> Definitely iNtuitives.


Yeah me too, except for an occasional ISTP and ESFP.


----------



## michaelk (Aug 12, 2010)

All the NFs save INFJs. That said, the first INFJ I knew very well was a guy with whom I'm very good friends, so in a sense that's a type of chemistry, if not romantic. 

But as far as romance goes, INFP, ENFP, ENFJ.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

ENFP's, INFJ's, NTP's, and STP's


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

INTP but I messed it up :mellow:

o well life goes on :laughing:


----------

